# more custom interior stuff



## kevtra97 (Nov 15, 2005)

i recently finished my rear deck for my b14 yes that emblem is off of a plymouth fury. it will be nissan soon i just didnt have a nissan badge at the time and it needed something there. post what you think please.


----------



## Bullet23 (Feb 26, 2004)

looks good, did you use fiberglass?


----------



## kevtra97 (Nov 15, 2005)

Bullet23 said:


> looks good, did you use fiberglass?


no i cut the spacers for the speekers out of 4 inch oak ply and angled it down with a belt sander (took forever and i now have alot of sawdust to put on oil spills) and then i put a healty coat of bodyfiller all over it and sanded it smoth and painted oem color.


----------



## Mad_Eyes (Jul 20, 2006)

It actually kinda looks sick with fury on it. U might wanna keep it.


----------

